

Task-Centered User Interface Design (full ebook) - nickb
http://hcibib.org/tcuid/index.html

======
rms
This is a great user interface paradigm. Tasks are the only things we do on
computers, we want to put them front and center instead of obscuring them
inside windows and menus and buttons and toolbars.

Microsoft is showing an interest in task oriented design with the new Office
control panel. It's an enormous improvement over the old interface.

I used to have a really good long essay on task oriented design someone wrote
around 1995, I'll try and track it down. And if anyone ever wants to discuss
an entire task oriented computer environment, email me, it's one of my
favorite things to talk about.

------
jamongkad
Holy crap very useful find nickb!

------
forgotmylastone
Rebirth of the wizard!

